# NVIDIA control panel: adjust desktop size and position



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nvidia 560 Ti. Asus LCD 22 inch monitor. win 7 64 bit. 2 questions:

1. select a scaling mode: aspect ratio, full screen, no scaling. I don't see any difference in practice ?

2. Perform scaling on: display, GPU. I don't know what the difference between these two ?

I tried to figure out but don't see any difference between them.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If your monitor is running full screen at it's native
resolution and the image fills the screen,you
probably won't see any difference as those settings
are used to compensate for an image on the display
that is too big or does not fill the screen.
The other decides whether to use the monitors
hardware or the video cards hardware to do the scaling.
Say you hooked up an HDTV and there were black bars around the picture.
You could try to scale it to fit.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

No, I set my monitor at 4:3.

Still the question #2, what is the difference of scaling on display and that on GPU ?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Scaling on the dislay uses the hardware in the monitor
to do the actual scaling.
Scaling on the GPU uses the video card hardware to
do the scaling.
Why do you have your monitor set at 4:3,isn't
that a 16:9 monitor?


----------



## artvaro (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank


----------

